# PSI Peppermill Kit



## vtgaryw (May 12, 2016)

I just ordered a few of PSI's "Pro-Grind Variable Length Peppermill Kits."  When I downloaded the instruction sheet, I noticed it said that the mechanisms were meant for metric forstner bits, and gave instructions on how to trim down the mechanism for use with standard bits.  

I have a lot of metric bits, so I figure why trim down the mechanism if I didn't have to.  But nowhere could I find the metric sizes.  I called Penn State, and was told to just trim it down.  They wouldn't (or couldn't) tell me the correct metric sizes.  He asked if I have calipers, and when I said yes he said well then just measure it yourself.

I won't post this in the cheers and jeers forum because the last time I had a complaint about a vendor that mis-shipped something, a number of people kept insisting it was my own fault because I should have ordered sooner (I guess I should just always assume someone's going to mess up?)

Anyways, I haven't had to have a lot of interaction with Penn State's tech support.  I know people have mixed feeling on them.  But I would have thought that if you specifically mention in your instructions that the kit is metric, you could at least give customers the option of using metric bits if they want?

Gary


----------



## low_48 (May 12, 2016)

I'm confused. Does it give the imperial size drill bit? Isn't it easy to convert? You don't want to measure the parts? What difference does it make to drill inch of metric, won't you drill to want fits?


----------



## JimB (May 12, 2016)

I read the instructions on their website. I've never made a pepper mill but those instructions do seem rather strange.


----------



## resinman (May 13, 2016)

Having sold on eBay and Etsy for years, If I gave that kind of answer to a customer, I would get a negative feedback and lose the customer.

I don't understand why companies can't ship the same or next business day. I do! And so do most of my suppliers.

Why give your competition an open door? Personally, I would do everything I can to keep the door shut.

THERE IS NO LEGITIMATE REASON NOT TO KNOW YOUR PRODUCT OR SHIP WITHIN 24 HOURS!!!!!

I called Dish Network about my local channels and was told by a rude customer service person to talk to a supervisor if I didn't like it. I now have Direct TV and love it.

Point is---If enough people stop doing business with a company, they will change or close the door.


----------



## tomtedesco (May 13, 2016)

That's why I don't use PSI any more.


----------



## vtgaryw (May 13, 2016)

Because the preferred installation hole size does not match the suggested imperial size.  I just want to be able to drill the exact hole size the manufacturer recommended.

Gary



low_48 said:


> I'm confused. Does it give the imperial size drill bit? Isn't it easy to convert? You don't want to measure the parts? What difference does it make to drill inch of metric, won't you drill to want fits?


----------



## vtgaryw (May 13, 2016)

My first "real" job was in a retail clothing store, a regional chain.  It was ingrained in me since age 17 that if you don't know the answer or can't help someone, you find out or find someone who can.

If I was working in tech support for PSI, I would have said "I don't know, but I'll find out."... Simple.

I've been neutral on PSI because I've never really had a problem or issue.  Even the worst companies probably handle 95% + of their transactions and interactions with customers seamlessly.  The real test of how good a company is is when you have a question and issue.

Gary



resinman said:


> Having sold on eBay and Etsy for years, If I gave that kind of answer to a customer, I would get a negative feedback and lose the customer.
> 
> I don't understand why companies can't ship the same or next business day. I do! And so do most of my suppliers.
> 
> ...


----------



## TellicoTurning (May 13, 2016)

Not to put too fine a point on this, but the instructions I just read on line didn't say anything about metric drill bits.... unless I overlooked it... this is just a simple crush grind pepper mill mechanism.... I use them all the time, but not the PSI version.  I prefer the originals that are made by IDEAL out of Denmark.  I bought a set of these and made up 3 or 4 of them, then decided I didn't like them and tossed the balance of the inventory and went back to IDEAL... 
But if you have metric drill bits, there are a number of charts that will give the conversion from the imperial sizes to the metric and vice versa... drill as close to size as you can, make sure the parts will fit in the hole and go for it.  
I use a 1 3/4" for the very bottom and then switch to a 1 9/16 for the balance of the body... I don't use the 1 1/16 that the Ideal instructions calls for as I prefer to give the customer a greater capacity.  The top I drill with the 15/16 that is called for.  

I don't remember if the PSI variables have the little finger clips that hook into a groove in the body and top or not, but I think they do... I have a tool that I used to do a relief for chasing threads that I've marked with stops to cut the groove for the clips in the top and body... these clips ensure that the mechanism doesn't slip out if the epoxy fails.  I never remove the ribs. 

I know a lot of people complain about PSI, but I've never had anything but excellent service from them....in my past career I was a logistic manager for 40 years...I worked in all modes of transportation, trucking, airfreight, ocean freight and express courier.... my shipments often started with a purchase order from a customer, to coordinating with the manufacture/supplier, to transport to the point of export and the documentation required to ship both domestically and internationally.   I understand the movement of freight, pulling and shipping orders, transport service and transport time and in my professional opinion, PSI does a good job considering the number of orders and customers they service in a day.


----------



## SteveJ (May 13, 2016)

TellicoTurning said:


> Not to put too fine a point on this, but the instructions I just read on line didn't say anything about metric drill bits.... unless I overlooked it...



It references it in the first note under assembly instructions.

Seems like PSI could have included the metric size or at least had it on hand for those who asked.


----------



## vtgaryw (May 15, 2016)

The instructions say:

"NOTE: The mechanism is designed to fit in metric holes.  In order to fit in standard holes, some modifications to the mechanism are necessary."

It's NOT a case of converting the standard sizes to metric.  The point is that the standard sizes they suggest are not correct.  So, just tell me what the correct installation hole size is and I will decide if I want to use the correct size bit (which happens to be metric) or modify the mechanism as they instruct.

The PSI rep told me "You have calipers don't you?  Just measure it and make it a little smaller so it's a snug fit."  I'm not sure what unit of measure undersized "a little smaller is."

It's not a huge deal.  It was just a simple question, and I expected that they would take the time to answer it for me.  In the end I'll figure it out myself.  It was just meant as an example of customer service that cold have been better handled.

Gary




TellicoTurning said:


> Not to put too fine a point on this, but the instructions I just read on line didn't say anything about metric drill bits.... unless I overlooked it... this is just a simple crush grind pepper mill mechanism.... I use them all the time, but not the PSI version.  I prefer the originals that are made by IDEAL out of Denmark.  I bought a set of these and made up 3 or 4 of them, then decided I didn't like them and tossed the balance of the inventory and went back to IDEAL...
> But if you have metric drill bits, there are a number of charts that will give the conversion from the imperial sizes to the metric and vice versa... drill as close to size as you can, make sure the parts will fit in the hole and go for it.
> I use a 1 3/4" for the very bottom and then switch to a 1 9/16 for the balance of the body... I don't use the 1 1/16 that the Ideal instructions calls for as I prefer to give the customer a greater capacity.  The top I drill with the 15/16 that is called for.
> 
> ...


----------



## TellicoTurning (May 16, 2016)

Gary,
If I came off as sounding kinda snarky in my post, I do apologize... as I said, I bought these kits myself, but after doing 2 or 3, I didn't like them as well as I do the ones from Denmark by Ideal... nothing really against them, they worked fine and made nice peppermills.  
I drilled for the PSI kits the same as I do for the Ideal kits and everything worked just the same.


----------



## Phil Hansen (May 16, 2016)

I use either a 44 or 45mm, a 38mm, a 25mm and a 22mm bit on the 'Ideas' units.
The locking grooves are 4mm deep x 5mm wide.
This has worked for hundreds of them.
A milldrill and groove cutting tool are handy but not essential.
Do a search for 'rocky-roost woodturnings'  He has got a good set of metric instructions.
HTH
Phil


----------



## tomtedesco (May 16, 2016)

TellicoTurning said:


> Not to put too fine a point on this, but the instructions I just read on line didn't say anything about metric drill bits.... unless I overlooked it... this is just a simple crush grind pepper mill mechanism.... I use them all the time, but not the PSI version.  I prefer the originals that are made by IDEAL out of Denmark.  I bought a set of these and made up 3 or 4 of them, then decided I didn't like them and tossed the balance of the inventory and went back to IDEAL...
> But if you have metric drill bits, there are a number of charts that will give the conversion from the imperial sizes to the metric and vice versa... drill as close to size as you can, make sure the parts will fit in the hole and go for it.
> I use a 1 3/4" for the very bottom and then switch to a 1 9/16 for the balance of the body... I don't use the 1 1/16 that the Ideal instructions calls for as I prefer to give the customer a greater capacity.  The top I drill with the 15/16 that is called for.
> 
> ...




So because they do a lot of business its OK to have terrible customer service??


----------



## vtgaryw (May 16, 2016)

No worries, I didn't think it was snarky at all, I just wasn't sure if people understood the issue I was really talking about.

I do appreciate any info on peppermill kits, though.  I've turned thousands of pens but not that many mills, and any advice on the best mechanisms is greatly appreciated.

-Gary



TellicoTurning said:


> Gary,
> If I came off as sounding kinda snarky in my post, I do apologize... as I said, I bought these kits myself, but after doing 2 or 3, I didn't like them as well as I do the ones from Denmark by Ideal... nothing really against them, they worked fine and made nice peppermills.
> I drilled for the PSI kits the same as I do for the Ideal kits and everything worked just the same.


----------



## TellicoTurning (May 16, 2016)

tomtedesco said:


> TellicoTurning said:
> 
> 
> > Not to put too fine a point on this, but the instructions I just read on line didn't say anything about metric drill bits.... unless I overlooked it... this is just a simple crush grind pepper mill mechanism.... I use them all the time, but not the PSI version.  I prefer the originals that are made by IDEAL out of Denmark.  I bought a set of these and made up 3 or 4 of them, then decided I didn't like them and tossed the balance of the inventory and went back to IDEAL...
> ...



As I said, I've been doing business with them for about 15 years and have never had bad customer service.  My orders have all been correct and the times I've needed to contact them, response has been good.


----------



## TellicoTurning (May 16, 2016)

vtgaryw said:


> No worries, I didn't think it was snarky at all, I just wasn't sure if people understood the issue I was really talking about.
> 
> I do appreciate any info on peppermill kits, though.  I've turned thousands of pens but not that many mills, and any advice on the best mechanisms is greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...



You can get the IDEAL grinders through CSUSA, Packardwood, and I think Rockler... I do very little with Rockler, so I'm not so familiar with their products... I get my mill grinders from Cam Levers out of Canada (CrushGrind.US)   even with postage from Canada, they are less expensive per unit than from the U.S. suppliers... I generally buy in lots of 10 or more. He generally throws in one extra with an order over 10 pieces.  Service is quick, usually withing 5-7 days from order to my door... 
They are more expensive than the PSI grinders though.


----------



## Don Rabchenuk (May 17, 2016)

Crush/Grind Salt & Pepper Set | Rocky Roost Wood Turning | Syd Sellers


----------



## PMisiaszek (May 17, 2016)

I have also been dealing with PSI for over 15 years and have called upon their customer service folks from time to time.  I have been completely satisfied with their response and would compare it favorably with any of the other companies I regularly deal with.


----------

